# Tax return data



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

When you fill in a tax return in Portugal, do you enter ALL your income?
Or do you just enter that income that should be taxable in Portugal?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

If you're resident in Portugal, Portugal has the right to tax your worldwide income, so I would say you must declare it all.

Whether you actually pay Portuguese tax on it all will depend on the nature of the income, whether (and how much tax) may be due elsewhere first, double taxation treaties, eligibility for NHR status etc etc.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

"If you're resident in Portugal, Portugal has the right to tax your worldwide income, so I would say you must declare it all."

However, if you have NHR status, would you only file income relevant to NHR?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Declaring it and paying tax on it are different things. AFAIK exempt income must still be declared to determine overall income levels and therefore tax bands for taxable income.

Have you read this document?


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> Declaring it and paying tax on it are different things. AFAIK exempt income must still be declared to determine overall income levels and therefore tax bands for taxable income.
> 
> Have you read this document?


Thanks for this document.
I have had a quick browse through it, and it appears there are many qualifications that could become pitfalls, particularly as they are in referenced documents.
The CIRS document is frequently quoted, do you know what this is?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy reading!

Código Do Imposto Sobre O Rendimento Das Pessoas Singulares


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> Happy reading!
> 
> Código Do Imposto Sobre O Rendimento Das Pessoas Singulares


Is there an English version of this document?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Not that I'm aware. I think you'll have to make do with Google Translate or similar and a certain amount of reading between the lines.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> Not that I'm aware. I think you'll have to make do with Google Translate or similar and a certain amount of reading between the lines.


Thanks,
However, with my grasp of technology, it may take a while.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

ukReturner said:


> Thanks,
> However, with my grasp of technology, it may take a while.


Copy and paste into Google or Bing translate. I've found Bing produces less awkward English. For law documents, I don't know if that's a benefit...


----------

